# 99238 vs 99239 inpatient discharge



## dsnagy1 (Oct 14, 2015)

If a provider sees a patient for a few days in the hospital and then on the scheduled day of discharge, the patient leaves without the provider seeing them, can they still bill a discharge? If they placed all the discharge orders and signed all Rx's but again, never saw patient that day, what do they bill if anything?


----------



## carolalex (Oct 14, 2015)

Here is a link that may help, that supports my first thought of billing the discharge the day the provider sees the patient.  

http://medicaleconomics.modernmedic...day-prior-hospital-discharge-dialys?page=full


----------

